# Funny exam site stories of April 2014



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 14, 2014)

So, at my exam site, and this isn't exactly funny, but it'll serve to get the ball rolling. There was a poor guy who showed up for the PS exam, took the morning exam, went to lunch, and then didn't show up for the afternoon. However, I saw him sitting in the hall waiting for the state specific exam, not looking exactly chipper.

I think he fell asleep in his car and missed the afternoon. That's a bitter pill to swallow. I feel bad for the guy.


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 14, 2014)

We had the fire alarm go off during our PM exam in Austin, TX. Of course nobody moved. I put in my earplugs. A firefighter would have had to tear me away with flames licking at my chair for me to have stopped.


----------



## Predgw (Apr 14, 2014)

A very nice gentlemen thought ALL material had to be in clear plastic bags. He never made into the room before his clear bag blew out. He was struggling to get his stuff in the room.

Also my moderator had a heavy accent. When she would you, " your attenion please" I laughed.


----------



## StarPE (Apr 14, 2014)

Fire alarm? That's awful!!

We had someone get picked up by the cops/security (I kid u not) for having his cellphone like 3 hours into the PM session - of all things to do!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 14, 2014)

We had one guy pull out a cell phone after the PM exam papers were picked up. The proctors pulled out his exam to invalidate it and confiscated the phone. I'd have cried if it was me!


----------



## StarPE (Apr 14, 2014)

I think we were at the same center!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 14, 2014)

Houston!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 14, 2014)

Yea Houston!


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 14, 2014)

What exam did you take PE2B?


----------



## StarPE (Apr 14, 2014)

Chemical. U?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 14, 2014)

I was in a huge warehouse-sized room with really bad HVAC problems. My table was directly underneath a blower vent, and anytime the AC kicked on my papers would start blowing all over the place and I would lose my place in the exam booklet and reference. I spent the better part of 7 hours strategically placing my calculator, elbows, ruler and hands so that I could keep working.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 14, 2014)

Mechanical


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 14, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I was in a huge warehouse-sized room with really bad HVAC problems. My table was directly underneath a blower vent, and anytime the AC kicked on my papers would start blowing all over the place and I would lose my place in the exam booklet and reference. I spent the better part of 7 hours strategically placing my calculator, elbows, ruler and hands so that I could keep working.






That's a good one Dex. Oh, and I love your Sam Harris qoute.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 14, 2014)

We had only 3 people taking the SE exam Saturday as the FE is all on the computer now. There were more proctors than examinees! They had fun joking with us prior to reading the instructions (which was super, super serious) and then about halfway through the exam they all pulled out their knitting (they seemed to have a system worked out where one would have hawk eyes on us while the other two knitted). It was actually really pleasant testing to the super quiet "clickity click" of them. So, yeah, if you want to avoid testing issues come to Maine, 3/3 times it's been perfect.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 14, 2014)

I shared this in another thread but when I took the Civil/Traspo PE in Apr '11, the girl directly in front of me, who was pretty good looking, took her exam standing up, bending over the desk.


----------



## marysaurus (Apr 14, 2014)

My section proctor decided that 3 hours into the AM session was a good time to trim his fingernails. Barf.


----------



## Ships (Apr 14, 2014)

Took mine at a fire house. Last year during my FE, they got called for a fire. This year they got called while we were on lunch.

This year the guy behind me got busted for an illegal calculator before the exam started, it was an old one but apparently not one that was directly admissible.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 14, 2014)

Ships said:


> Took mine at a fire house. Last year during my FE, they got called for a fire. This year they got called while we were on lunch.
> 
> This year the guy behind me got busted for an illegal calculator before the exam started, it was an old one but apparently not one that was directly admissible.


did the guy get booted? Or was he allowed to sit for the test without a calculator?


----------



## Ships (Apr 14, 2014)

He



matt267 said:


> Ships said:
> 
> 
> > Took mine at a fire house. Last year during my FE, they got called for a fire. This year they got called while we were on lunch.
> ...


He took the morning section without a calculator and bought one at staples at halftime.

------

I also saw a guy come to the test with two fresh super clean unopened books- I would love to know how he made out.


----------



## ############01 (Apr 14, 2014)

oh that's disgusting why would you even think to yourself "i'll bring some fingernail clippers along to keep me busy" ???

there was an older guy at my test site who had built himself a wooden bookshelf on wooden wheels with a locking glass and wood cover. It was brilliant-shelves and all. I wish I'd taken a photo. Really it was a great idea and I've never seen anything like it on the market. If I had, I'd have bought it. While I was parking my car before the test I did see one very petite girl lugging a banker box down the street a good mile away from the test site, looking like she was about to snap.

there were a LOT of people at my test site but it generally went quite smoothly. The proctors were super nice and not looking for trouble.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 14, 2014)

Ships said:


> He took the morning section without a calculator and bought one at staples at halftime.




Wow. That sucks for that guy.


----------



## ajm (Apr 14, 2014)

Don't know that it's exactly funny, but was very surprised that I saw a couple of empty seats. One was almost directly in front me, and I kept thinking before the exam started that the person would show up...but nope.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 15, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ships said:
> 
> 
> > He took the morning section without a calculator and bought one at staples at halftime.
> ...


Ah, I don't know, kind of hard to feel compassion for a guy who doesn't care enough about his career and one of the single most important events of his career to read what the basic minimum requirements and prohibitions are. Is this the guy you want following complex standards during design?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 15, 2014)

So my wife was pregnant during this last time that I took the PE (Oct 2013). Pretty far along too. I kept my phone with me in the exam room but handed it in to the proctors with the notion that I needed to know how she was doing. I I put the phone on silent (no ringer or vibrations) and asked that they monitor it for me in the event that my wife did try to contact me due to an emergency. Reluctantly they obliged on the account that it was a situation that they had never considered before. All good through the morning session. Nothing to report from the baby front. I went to lunch, came back and the same. I handed in my phone, same conditions. Then, around 3:30 in the afternoon the proctor informed me that my wife had text that she was experiencing labor pains. I ignored at first, but then a few more messages came through within the next 60 minutes. I had a decision to make. I was more than half way through and feeling pretty optimistic about my chances of passing. Do I stay or go home to her? Final decision: it was our third kid. She knew what she was doing. I stayed and finished. I passed. She didn't have the kid that day or for many days to follow.

:true:


----------



## frazil (Apr 15, 2014)

Dang! That's hardcore nerdy.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> So my wife was pregnant during this last time that I took the PE (Oct 2013). Pretty far along too. I kept my phone with me in the exam room but handed it in to the proctors with the notion that I needed to know how she was doing. I I put the phone on silent (no ringer or vibrations) and asked that they monitor it for me in the event that my wife did try to contact me due to an emergency. Reluctantly they obliged on the account that it was a situation that they had never considered before. All good through the morning session. Nothing to report from the baby front. I went to lunch, came back and the same. I handed in my phone, same conditions. Then, around 3:30 in the afternoon the proctor informed me that my wife had text that she was experiencing labor pains. I ignored at first, but then a few more messages came through within the next 60 minutes. I had a decision to make. I was more than half way through and feeling pretty optimistic about my chances of passing. Do I stay or go home to her? Final decision: it was our third kid. She knew what she was doing. I stayed and finished. I passed. She didn't have the kid that day or for many days to follow.
> 
> :true:


And you have been sleeping on the couch ever since.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 15, 2014)

^ LOL! BURN!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 15, 2014)

I was surprised to see a ton of people I went to school with at the exam. The biggest surprise was the fact that I shared a table with one of my college buddies. We had taken several classes together and have stayed in contact since then. In fact, I'm meeting up with him for lunch today.

He graduated one semester before me, but I got my PE 6 months before him. When we took it together, I passed and he failed.


----------



## Larry (Apr 15, 2014)

I had an issue with one of the questions. I think there was a typo and none of the answers were correct. So I asked the Proctor for a comment form so I could challenge it, or whatever those comment forms do. Unfortunately someone else had asked for a comment form and they didn't have any forms left.

That's a pretty good way to avoid getting too many comments from the test takers.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 15, 2014)

Larry said:


> I had an issue with one of the questions. I think there was a typo and none of the answers were correct. So I asked the Proctor for a comment form so I could challenge it, or whatever those comment forms do. Unfortunately someone else had asked for a comment form and they didn't have any forms left.
> 
> That's a pretty good way to avoid getting too many comments from the test takers.




Just contact NCEES. That is what I did yesterday. They respond pretty quickly.


----------



## Ships (Apr 15, 2014)

Do you have an email? There was one question I would like to challenge or protest as well.


----------



## Predgw (Apr 15, 2014)

Leave a message on the NCEES site after you log in.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't know about other states but CA has a exam comment form available on their board website (you can make comments on the CA exams as well as NCEES exams).

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/pubs/forms/examcomnts.pdf


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Any chance you guys are talking about a problem on the afternoon mechanical systems and materials exam? I discussed one particular problem with 3 people that I know on the way out of the room, one of them absolutely brilliant and another whose expertise is right in line with this particular problem, and none of us got a numerical answer consistent with any of the choices. It was a pretty straightforward problem and I must have done it 5 times to see if my answer would change during the exam. My answer was within the range of answers but the range was fairly wide and certainly not close enough to any of the choices for it to be rounding error.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> I discussed one particular problem with 3 people that I know on the way out of the room,


Which is in violation of the NCEES agreement you signed.

To quote directly from the candidate agreement document:



> Fraud, deceit, dishonesty, unprofessional behavior, and other irregular behavior in connection with taking any NCEES exam is strictly prohibited. Irregular behavior includes but is not limited to copying or allowing the copying of exam answers; failing to work independently; possessing prohibited items; communicating with other examinees or any outside parties by way of telephones, personal computers, the Internet, or any other means during the course of an exam; surrogate testing or other dishonest conduct; disrupting other examinees; creating any safety concerns; failing to cease work on the exam when time is called; and possessing, reproducing, or *dis-closing nonpublic exam questions, answers, or other information regarding the content of the exam without authorization, before, during, or after the exam administration.*


----------



## frazil (Apr 16, 2014)

Is it considered disclosing if they took the same test?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Generally I've been told, if it's questionable, simply refrain from doing it altogether.


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ready for PE said:
> 
> 
> > I discussed one particular problem with 3 people that I know on the way out of the room,
> ...


Really? Asking a friend "How do you think you did?" and "Do you think you got the one about 'XXX'?" is a violation of policy? I'm reading the candidate agreement with a fine tooth comb right now and cannot find a single thing that indicates this is a violation of policy. Nobody recorded the question. It wasn't distributed publicly. Nobody disclosed the question to anybody else. All four of us had the question on paper right in front of our faces not 20 minutes prior.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

> *dis-closing *nonpublic exam questions, answers, or *other information regarding the content of the exam without authorization, before, during, or after the exam administration.*




I'm not a lawyer. And if you asked 3 different lawyers you're likely to get 4 different answers, but the above is enough to not even risk it.

In my non lawyer humble opinion.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

^ precisely.


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

The proctor who overheard our entire conversation didn't move to squash it or warn us or even look at us sideways. Here's the bottom line. There is no possible way at all that anything I did on exam day or anything I've done since or anything I saw done during the exam by anybody could possible compromise the integrity of ANY of the exam questions. I created no record in any form of anything and didn't disclose anything to anybody. I did not and would not make any secret information known and I have been very deliberately and ethically careful about this.

dis·close
disˈklōz/
_verb_
verb: *disclose*; 3rd person present: *discloses*; past tense: *disclosed*; past participle: *disclosed*; gerund or present participle: *disclosing*


*1*.

make (secret or new information) known


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> The proctor who overheard our entire conversation didn't move to squash it or warn us or even look at us sideways. Here's the bottom line. There is no possible way at all that anything I did on exam day or anything I've done since or anything I saw done during the exam by anybody could possible compromise the integrity of ANY of the exam questions. I created no record in any form of anything and didn't disclose anything to anybody. I did not and would not make any secret information known and I have been very deliberately and ethically careful about this.
> 
> dis·close
> disˈklōz/
> ...


Um. It's your license. You're free to interpret the rules anyway you see fit.

I tend to tread on the side of caution. But, that's just me.


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Matt, probably safest and most cautious not to participate in this forum at all then. We are all discussing the exam in very loose and general terms. It could be interpretted 100 different ways.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> Matt, probably safest and most cautious not to participate in this forum at all then. We are all discussing the exam in very loose and general terms. It could be interpretted 100 different ways.


True.

But, I'm only here for the spam.


----------



## Predgw (Apr 16, 2014)

I dont think the issue is discussing what you just saw on the exam, it is more of how you are doing it. The intent is to keep the problems, ( property of NCEES) from being spread all over. If you are standing in the parking lot with 2 people that just took the same exam as you, then your are not disclosing or releasing anything. If you are having the same converstation on here; bingo you are violating the agreement. You can't control who is getting the information.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

matt267 said:


> > *dis-closing *nonpublic exam questions, answers, or *other information regarding the content of the exam without authorization, before, during, or after the exam administration.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Ready for PE said:


> The proctor who overheard our entire conversation didn't move to squash it or warn us or even look at us sideways. Here's the bottom line. There is no possible way at all that anything I did on exam day or anything I've done since or anything I saw done during the exam by anybody could possible compromise the integrity of ANY of the exam questions. I created no record in any form of anything and didn't disclose anything to anybody. I did not and would not make any secret information known and I have been very deliberately and ethically careful about this.
> 
> dis·close
> disˈklōz/
> ...


Ok. Whether or not you discussed the questions is your business. However, knowing that the NCEES *DOES* troll this board, why the F would you disclose that you had discussed the problem with others??? It's the same as not discussing the exam at all with anyone who hasn't yet taken it. Those who took it before me (coworkers/employers) refrained from discussing anything with me. Mainly because the rules that you signed off on, like many rules are open to interpretation, which is what Matt was essentially saying. IMO, you are playing fast and loose with your impending license by publicly admitting that you discussed ANYTHING about the exam. I would shut your mouth now if I were you.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 16, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> So my wife was pregnant during this last time that I took the PE (Oct 2013). Pretty far along too. I kept my phone with me in the exam room but handed it in to the proctors with the notion that I needed to know how she was doing. I I put the phone on silent (no ringer or vibrations) and asked that they monitor it for me in the event that my wife did try to contact me due to an emergency. Reluctantly they obliged on the account that it was a situation that they had never considered before. All good through the morning session. Nothing to report from the baby front. I went to lunch, came back and the same. I handed in my phone, same conditions. Then, around 3:30 in the afternoon the proctor informed me that my wife had text that she was experiencing labor pains. I ignored at first, but then a few more messages came through within the next 60 minutes. I had a decision to make. I was more than half way through and feeling pretty optimistic about my chances of passing. Do I stay or go home to her? Final decision: it was our third kid. She knew what she was doing. I stayed and finished. I passed. She didn't have the kid that day or for many days to follow.
> 
> :true:


And that is how the fight started.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Furthermore, please cite specifically where in the agreement it says it is acceptable to disclose and/or discuss information from the exam with others who took the same exam.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

BOOM! :w00t:


----------



## ATL Derek (Apr 16, 2014)

Only used 2 adult diapers.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

ATL Derek said:


> Only used 2 adult diapers.....


Phenomenal. I bet it helped with time management too


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's what it says in the ncees examinee guide that you had to agree to (underlines are mine). I'm sure ncees isn't naive enough to think that you won't talk about the exam with your friends. But as others have said, I don't think I'd be advertising that I did so.......



> Intellectual Property Rights and Exam Security
> All NCEES exams are copyrighted works. Examinees are strictly prohibited
> from copying or disclosing any exam questions, problems, or answers, orally
> or in writing. This prohibition includes not discussing or disclosing any exam
> ...


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 16, 2014)

I guess the gray area is "though any other means". Not trying to be a smart arse here but that is vague.

If a candidate discussed a question with other candidate(s) who took the exact same test that, in my opinion is not a violation of the agreement. The thing is that mine, yours, or anybody else's opinions here worth less than two cents. The only one that counts is the opinion of the all powerful engineering gods in the Olympus (NCEES). I would not risk to find out. It is better to be on the safe side of the equation.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Not trying to be a smart arse here but that is vague.


I work with lawyers, they love "vague."

It means they can throw as much crap at the wall as they can in hopes that something will stick.

So, like you, I don't want to find out for myself.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

PS, Lawyers suck


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 16, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> PS, Lawyers suck


I agree.


----------



## Larry (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, my question was from the NJ Surveying exam, which it a 40 question, 2 hour test. The question was based on a NJ Statute. After the Proctor told me to email the board, she indicated that at least one of the other 2 guys taking the test asked for a comment form.

I ended up emailing PCS (which administers the test), NCEES and the Jersey Board. I haven't heard from PCS or the NJ board yet, but NCEES said they have nothing to do with it.

One thing about questions like that is how much you overthink it.

I sat there and thought: "None of those answers are right". "That answer has to have a typo in it." "They don't put trick questions on these tests". "Wait...maybe I misread the question, lets read it again." "That didn't work, let's rewrite it...nope still not working..." "Well, none of them are correct, but this answer is the least wrong, I'll pick that one." "But if this answer does have a typo and if it is supposed to be the right answer and I don't pick it I'll get it wrong." "Maybe my reference book is old and the law was changed." "But I have the December 2013 version of the Law, did they change the law in 3 months." "What if it is a new law and the test is based on the old law."

It's really quite silly, one question is not going to be the reason I pass or fail.

I did really want to ask the other guy if he contested the same question...but I didn't have the patience to wait for him after the test. So perhaps there were two bad questions....or maybe none and I just can't read well....I guess we'll never know.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Larry said:


> It's really quite silly, one question is not going to be the reason I pass or fail.


Not to make you nervous, but I beg to differ.

The passing score typically is = failed score + 1


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Larry said:
> 
> 
> > It's really quite silly, one question is not going to be the reason I pass or fail.
> ...


we'll find out in 8-10 weeks


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

I thought it was 10 - 12 weeks?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 16, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ready for PE said:
> 
> 
> > Matt, probably safest and most cautious not to participate in this forum at all then. We are all discussing the exam in very loose and general terms. It could be interpretted 100 different ways.
> ...






Actually, it's not really true, We are not ALL here discussing the exam, many have passed it and some of us are just engineering groupies... but yeah, I'm here for the spam... and bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for PE said:
> ...


Damn, I forgot about the bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm here for EG's av


----------



## Larry (Apr 16, 2014)

Nah....silly....I think I did well anyway. My point was that if I'm spending that much time on a question that I think has an issue with it and might be thrown out. I should have allocated that time to questions that didn't have issues and maybe improved my chances with those questions.


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Larry said:


> Well, my question was from the NJ Surveying exam, which it a 40 question, 2 hour test. The question was based on a NJ Statute. After the Proctor told me to email the board, she indicated that at least one of the other 2 guys taking the test asked for a comment form.
> 
> I ended up emailing PCS (which administers the test), NCEES and the Jersey Board. I haven't heard from PCS or the NJ board yet, but NCEES said they have nothing to do with it.
> 
> ...


Yep, at some point, you have to analyze the value of further investment of time in a particular problem vs. moving on and finding other, lower hanging fruit. I flew through each section (AM and PM) in about an hour skipping all but the easiest problems. Then wen't back and got a second group of problems that were fairly straight forward but required at least looking something up. That left me with about 2 hours to do the third set of brain grinding problems. I think that was the best way to conserve my mental energy. Hopefully since I wasn't mentally exhusted when I was doing the easy ones, I limitted the number of obvious mistakes.


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh... also... by reading the hard problems but skipping them, I was subconsciously keeping an eye out for relevant information in my references as I was looking up equations for the easier problems. Sort of passively looking things up in this way definitely saved time on at least a few of the hard problems.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> Yep, at some point, you have to analyze the value of further investment of time in a particular problem vs. moving on and finding other, lower hanging fruit. I flew through each section (AM and PM) in about an hour skipping all but the easiest problems. Then wen't back and got a second group of problems that were fairly straight forward but required at least looking something up. That left me with about 2 hours to do the third set of brain grinding problems. I think that was the best way to conserve my mental energy. Hopefully since I wasn't mentally exhusted when I was doing the easy ones, I limitted the number of obvious mistakes.


That's how I approached the EIT and will do the same when I take the PE. It seemed to work for me.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 16, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> Yep, at some point, you have to analyze the value of further investment of time in a particular problem vs. moving on and finding other, lower hanging fruit.




Mama always said that the lower hanging fruit and on the ground were usually bad, you gotta climb high and reach for the good stuff. Mama always had a way of explaining things so I could understand them.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 16, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm here for EG's av


It that really her?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

inquiring minds what to know


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 16, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm here for EG's av
> ...


very few could tell you yay or nay...



NJmike PE said:


> inquiring minds what to know


hence they are inquiring, it is the only way to find out, however it does not mean you will


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

The av is very distracting...


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Ready for PE said:


> The av is very distracting...


and it's not making me think about bacon...


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

*think. wish I could edit my typos.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't see an issue...


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 16, 2014)

another option was a photo of sticky buns (you know the ones covered in the white icing and sprinkled with nuts)... but I thought this one highlighted my love of bacon over other breakfast foods...


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Apr 16, 2014)

There used to be a picture thread a while back. Not sure what happened to it. People were posting what they looked like (supposedly).


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> another option was a photo of sticky buns (you know the ones covered in the white icing and sprinkled with nuts)... but I thought this one highlighted my love of bacon over other breakfast foods...


are they fresh sticky buns? The kind with the warm, gooey icing all over the surface?

:bandevil:


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 16, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > another option was a photo of sticky buns (you know the ones covered in the white icing and sprinkled with nuts)... but I thought this one highlighted my love of bacon over other breakfast foods...
> ...




yup, that's what I'm talking bout...


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Now I am thinking about food...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

:ghey:


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 16, 2014)

Golden Eagle said:


> There used to be a picture thread a while back. Not sure what happened to it. People were posting what they looked like (supposedly).






Dude... this is the internet... there is no supposedly. Everything on the internet is true.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 16, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


What if she's only sixteen??


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 16, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Ship Wreck PE said:
> ...


she signed a consent form. Trust me, I'm an engineer


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 16, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ready for PE said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, at some point, you have to analyze the value of further investment of time in a particular problem vs. moving on and finding other, lower hanging fruit. I flew through each section (AM and PM) in about an hour skipping all but the easiest problems. Then wen't back and got a second group of problems that were fairly straight forward but required at least looking something up. That left me with about 2 hours to do the third set of brain grinding problems. I think that was the best way to conserve my mental energy. Hopefully since I wasn't mentally exhusted when I was doing the easy ones, I limitted the number of obvious mistakes.
> ...


+1


----------



## StarPE (Apr 17, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for PE said:
> ...


I did the same. It also helps with building your confidence


----------

